# Vmware ne se lance pas [Résolu]

## razaina

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé d'installer vmware en suivant ce tuto http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VMware_Player, mais après installation, je n'arrive même pas à lancer vmware.

> uname -a

Linux new-host 3.3.8-gentoo 

i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz 

GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Quand je lance /etc/init.d/vmware

le script ne se termine pas et s'arrête  :

 * Starting VMware USB Arbitrator ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware services ...

Quand j'essaie de lancer à la main :

modprobe -a vmmon vmci vsock vmblock vmnet

Le script bloque et rien ne se passe, et je n'arrive même pas à arrêter la command avec Control-C.

Donc voilà, merci d'avance pour votre aide, vos avis.Last edited by razaina on Thu Sep 27, 2012 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## razaina

j'ai essayé de trouver un peu plus d'information, mais bon je ne sais pas si ça pourra vous éclairer.

Avant d'avoir installé VMware j'ai installé VirtualBox, qui lui, marchait très bien sans problème.

Et depuis que j'ai installé VMWare, au démarrage lorsque le système essaie de lancer le module vboxdrv, modprobe plantait et j'avais cette erreur:

```

[   15.328999] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at   (null)

[   15.329006] IP: [<c109e876>] trace_module_notify+0x196/0x270

[   15.329006] *pde = 00000000 

[   15.329006] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 

[   15.329006] Modules linked in: vboxdrv(O+) snd_hda_codec_analog snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_pcm snd_timer arc4 iwl3945 thinkpad_acpi iwlegacy snd mac80211 cfg80211 soundcore snd_page_alloc

[   15.329006] 

[   15.329006] Pid: 1441, comm: modprobe Tainted: G           O 3.3.8-gentoo #8 LENOVO 1952WVQ/1952WVQ

[   15.329006] EIP: 0060:[<c109e876>] EFLAGS: 00010207 CPU: 0

[   15.329006] EIP is at trace_module_notify+0x196/0x270

[   15.329006] EAX: f5b7f2dc EBX: f8cd2740 ECX: f5b7f20c EDX: f8cd2740

[   15.329006] ESI: 00000000 EDI: f5b7f274 EBP: f5b99ed4 ESP: f5b99ea8

[   15.329006]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

[   15.329006] Process modprobe (pid: 1441, ti=f5b98000 task=f60e9340 task.ti=f5b98000)

[   15.329006] Stack:

[   15.329006]  f5b7f274 f5b7f344 f5b7f2dc f5b7f274 f5b7f20c f5b7f2dc f5b7f344 e331c800

[   15.329006]  c196a144 00000000 c1969724 f5b99ef0 c16bca15 f8cd2740 00000001 c19685f0

[   15.329006]  00000001 f8cd2740 f5b99f10 c104e41e fffffffd 00000000 00000000 f5990180

[   15.329006] Call Trace:

[   15.329006]  [<c16bca15>] notifier_call_chain+0x45/0x60

[   15.329006]  [<c104e41e>] __blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x3e/0x60

[   15.329006]  [<c104e45a>] blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x1a/0x20

[   15.329006]  [<c1077e52>] sys_init_module+0xd2/0x1800

[   15.329006]  [<c16bff10>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x26

[   15.329006] Code: 04 50 a1 96 c1 89 15 50 a1 96 c1 0f 83 a9 fe ff ff 8b 7d e0 90 8b 45 e8 89 da 8b 4d ec 89 3c 24 89 44 24 08 89 4c 24 04 8b 4d e4 <8b> 06 83 c6 04 e8 60 f7 ff ff 3b 75 f0 72 db e9 7b fe ff ff 8d 

[   15.329006] EIP: [<c109e876>] trace_module_notify+0x196/0x270 SS:ESP 0068:f5b99ea8

[   15.329006] CR2: 0000000000000000

[   15.399766] ---[ end trace b9d3ff22e41f2de9 ]---

```

Donc, il n'arrivait plus ni à lancer modprobe vboxdrv ni modprobe vmmon.

J'ia lancé VirtualBox pour voir si il marchait toujours, et en fait non. 

en faisant lsmod je retrouvais bien vmmon et vboxdrv mais ni virtualbox ni vmware ne fonctionnait.

J'ai donc réinstallé app-emulation/virtualbox-modules.

Et cette fois ci, plus d'erreur au démarrage, vboxdrv est toujours dans la liste des modules, et VirtualBox se lance correctement, j'arrive à bien lancer une machine à l'intérieur.

Quant à VMware au lancement désormais m'affiche ceci :

VMware Player cannot run on this CPU. VMware Player requires a 64 bit CPU with support for LAHF/SAHF in long mode.

Je suis sur une machine 32bit...

----------

## razaina

Ok. Problème résolu grâce aux posts suivant:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=128185  et  http://communities.vmware.com/thread/332000?tstart=30 >> VMware player 4 ne marche pas sur les machines 32 bits 

En installant une version antérieur, la 3.1.6 ne résout pas le problème car l'image VMware que je voulais lancer sur VMware-player a été créé sur une version VMware plus récente.

Du coup, je lance mes fichiers .vmdk avec virtualbox désormais (je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça). Poru ce faire, j'ai juste suivis les indications indiquées ici http://smallbusiness.chron.com/open-vmdk-virtualbox-28847.html en n'oubliant pas d'activer PAE/NX dans Configuration > Système > Processeur > Activer PAE/NX.

----------

